
What will future generations condemn us for? - bkudria
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/24/AR2010092404113_pf.html
======
jseliger
Compare this to "What You Can't Say:" <http://paulgraham.com/say.html> .

